# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Removal of drywall joint filler that contains asbestos

## Asbestosanna

Whats the quickest and best technique to remove drywall joint filler that contains asbestos?

----------


## METRIX

Have you had it tested ?

----------


## Asbestosanna

> Have you had it tested ?

  Yes it was tested throughout the house. All came back positive for asbestos fibre

----------


## droog

What are you doing that requires it's removal ?
Asbestos if contained and sealed poses minimal risk, I would assume the walls are painted and well sealed. 
As always pictures and a bit of information tell a thousand words. 
For quick response a qualified and experience asbestos remover would fit the bill, best ????, depends on what qualifies as best? cost, minimal personal effort, quickest, least impact ?. The list goes on.

----------


## joynz

Are you sure it is the filler that contains asbestos or is it the wall sheets that are asbestos?  
And if so, why just get rid of the filler and not the sheets? 
Either way, the best way to remove it is to get a licensed asbestos removalist in.

----------


## METRIX

> Yes it was tested throughout the house. All came back positive for asbestos fibre

  OK, if it's been tested then the only way and the correct way it to get the professionals in to dispose of it.
This is not a DIY job, you will just end up contaminating the whole house if you try to do it yourself.

----------


## kryshadow

Asbestosanna, can I ask how you managed to test just the joining compound as opposed to the whole wall (how did you tell where the compound was)? How old is the house? 
I wonder if this means you can't even knock down regular plasterboard walls without worrying about asbestos...

----------


## joynz

Was the OP a troll post?

----------


## phild01

> Was the OP a troll post?

  Maybe!  Victoria...._but it was a_ _Canadian ip_!

----------


## droog

So maybe not Victoria Australia
Might make sense why asbestos was found in the sample.

----------

